# Mysis Shrimp



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...got some java moss (OK, a ton of it) at the San Diego Tropical Fish Society Auction on Sunday ($4). And tonight when I finally had a chance to do something with it, I noticed these little shrimp looking things crawling on the towel I was working on. So I got some water in a container to put them in. Then I called the seller and asked what he kept in the tank. Apparently they are Mysis shrimp he collected 2 years ago from a local stream.

Anyone know of any reason I shouldn't put them in the new 10g that I plan on making a shrimp tank? He said he was keeping them in a fry grow out tank with no problems.

Tanks,
Mike


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I know zero on Mysis shrimp, but if he kept them successfully with fry, I would see no reason why not to. What are their size?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They are about 1/4" long. He says they don't get much bigger than that.

The little info I've found claims sizes up to 3/4" though. But I don't know how many different varieties of mysis shrimp there are and he may be right.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Some interesting info I found on Mysis shrimp:

http://www.mysis.com/index1.html

(from a site offering them as fish food)


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I have what have been identified as mysis shrimp in my saltwater refugium. I also have something in a freshwater tank that look very similar to the sw mysis. I wonder if there are sw and fresh varieties?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Some interesting info I found on Mysis shrimp:
> 
> http://www.mysis.com/index1.html
> 
> (from a site offering them as fish food)


 Yeah...that's one of the sites I found.



S said:


> I have what have been identified as mysis shrimp in my saltwater refugium. I also have something in a freshwater tank that look very similar to the sw mysis. I wonder if there are sw and fresh varieties?


 Reading up on them, they go back a long time and developed from salt water shrimp stranded in fresh water. I'm not sure if there are SW varieties, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------

